# My first Wildsau, was für die Kleinen



## Alutech-Support (12. Januar 2005)

servus,

Alutech hat ein neues Bike im Programm  Diesmal nix für die großen Freerider, Downhiller oder die Hardtailfahrer unter uns, sondern diesmal was für den Nachwuchs! Immerhin sollen die Kleinen ja schon von anfang an guten Geschmack bekommen was Fahrräder angeht   

my first wildsau in der high end version,
kostenpunkt mit thecleg scheibenbremse 499.-
mit tromelbremse aus edelstahl 179.-
rahmen, sattelgestell ( mit weichem kunststoff umsprizt), schutzbleche ,
gabel und lenker sind aus alu guß hergestellt. alles ist made in germany bis auf
die bereifung, diese kommt aus der CZ.

aber seht selber ! 

grüße
joh


----------



## Chubby (12. Januar 2005)

sehr sehr geil...
manchmal wünsch ich mir ich wär nochmal 2 j.!  
Sieht niedlich aus mit der riesen scheibe!!!

grützdawol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (12. Januar 2005)

absoluter overkill mit der scheibe  aber geil


----------



## wolfi (13. Januar 2005)

....und für die großen   

ps: wäre das nicht was für evil-rider?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. Januar 2005)

super geiles teil !

wie wärs noch mit abnehmbaren fußrasten fals das kleine mal rocken will  ?

nene, SAU cool


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2005)

Max. Drophöhe?! 
Es gibt auch solche Bikes mit 30mm Federweg


----------



## ELM (4. Februar 2005)

geiles teil... meno ich will auch wieder jünger sein.... aba naja so kann ich jetzt die große fahn


----------



## Maui (4. Februar 2005)

boaahh ist das amtlich sogar mit Doppelbrückengabel. Bin aber leider schon ein bißschen zu gross.


----------



## freeriderbtal (6. Februar 2005)

wenns mal soweit ist, dann darf mein kleiner auch auf der sau rocken


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2012)

Hi,
sollte es nicht eine Neuauflage der "first Wildsau" geben? 

Siehe Video Eurobike 2010:

Danke & Gruß


----------



## langer.andi (25. Januar 2012)

Das Projekt ist leider beendet worden.
Es wird keine Neuauflage der kleinen Sau geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (25. Januar 2012)

Geiles Balancebike. 

Ich finde es aber auch ein bisschen Schade, dass das "neue" Rad keinen Dämpfer hat, wie beispielsweise der Kokua Jumper. Ich denke für Kids ist das zwar nicht so nötig, aber cool wäre es schon, aber dafür gibt es ja den Prototyp von 2010. Die sind cool. 
Aber der Jü muss eh erstmal Fanes schweißen.


----------

